# Another Case story



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Finally the fall of 1954 came. The VAC-u had worked very well on the baler and dad did a lot of custom baleing with it during the summer. Dad hooked it to the New Idea # 7 corn picker, although it would pull it and the wagon it labored. Dad told my uncle to do the corn picking with his Massey 44.
In the mean time dad had got a place where they had logged it off during the summer to get the tops from.
that vac just didn't have the traction to pull the tops out to where dad was going to build a buzz pile. He went into town to the welding shop where he and the owner came up with a plan to build a cross bar for the eagle hitch where you could hook a chain and lift the front of the tree top off the ground placeing extra weight on the rear of the vac. It then skidded a lot of tops out to where dad was building the buzz pile.
Soon it was snowing and time to buzz the wood. Dad and my uncle modified the buzz rig that used to mount on the 20 so it would fit on the front of my uncles 44. Off to the woods with the pick up the vac with a wagon and the 44 with a wagon and buzz saw.
Dad couldn't get the pick up back to the wood pile and hadn't brought the tire chains. He told me to take the wagon back there then come back with the tractor.
Dad got that home brew hitch for the logs under the front bumper of the pickup, He then lifted it off the ground and pulled it back to the wood pile. That Eagle hitch sure was coming in handy.
That Vac couldn't pull the wagon load of wood from the woods just because it didn't have the weight on the rear to do it. Dad and the uncle hooked the two wagons together and the 44 pulled them both home.

My uncle decided to trade the 44 for a new SC case.
Dad would hear none of that so bought the 44 from my uncle. We became a 3 tractor family. My brother came to hate that SC with the big cast spoke wheels. 
He stuck his head between the spokes and then couldn't get it back out. took a long time lots of soap and grease to finally get him out.

 Al


----------

